# Configuration HomePod mini bloquée dans app Maison



## fc1608 (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché et ne trouve pas vraiment la solution à mon problème. Je viens de recevoir un HomePod mini qui fonctionne parfaitement et dont la procedure d'installation s'est bien déroulée. Cependant, je m'aperçois que ce dernier est bloqué en mode configuration dans l'app Maison, avec le message suivant : "le HomePod est en cours de configuration. D'autres réglages seront bientôt disponibles...". Plus de 24h après toujours pareil. J'ai tenté plusieurs réinitialisations sans succès, désinstallation et réinstallation de l'app maison, pareil. C'est bien la première fois que je galère à installer un appareil apple. Savez-vous d'où peut venir le soucis? Merci.


----------



## romain_CPS (3 Novembre 2022)

fc1608 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai cherché et ne trouve pas vraiment la solution à mon problème. Je viens de recevoir un HomePod mini qui fonctionne parfaitement et dont la procedure d'installation s'est bien déroulée. Cependant, je m'aperçois que ce dernier est bloqué en mode configuration dans l'app Maison, avec le message suivant : "le HomePod est en cours de configuration. D'autres réglages seront bientôt disponibles...". Plus de 24h après toujours pareil. J'ai tenté plusieurs réinitialisations sans succès, désinstallation et réinstallation de l'app maison, pareil. C'est bien la première fois que je galère à installer un appareil apple. Savez-vous d'où peut venir le soucis? Merci.


bonjour, 

même problème, avez-vous trouvé la solution ?


----------



## romain_CPS (3 Novembre 2022)

fc1608 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai cherché et ne trouve pas vraiment la solution à mon problème. Je viens de recevoir un HomePod mini qui fonctionne parfaitement et dont la procedure d'installation s'est bien déroulée. Cependant, je m'aperçois que ce dernier est bloqué en mode configuration dans l'app Maison, avec le message suivant : "le HomePod est en cours de configuration. D'autres réglages seront bientôt disponibles...". Plus de 24h après toujours pareil. J'ai tenté plusieurs réinitialisations sans succès, désinstallation et réinstallation de l'app maison, pareil. C'est bien la première fois que je galère à installer un appareil apple. Savez-vous d'où peut venir le soucis? Merci.


bonjour, 

j'ai le même problème, avez-vous trouvé la solution ?


----------

